# Compressing Weed, Does It Work?



## McDoobie (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey I Was Wondering If Compressing Weed Works?


----------



## SHAMAN (Jun 4, 2007)

For what?? storage?????


----------



## videoman40 (Jun 4, 2007)

If memory serves me right, I think you have to spray it with sugar water.


----------



## matias2911 (Jun 4, 2007)

It is possible to compress weed. but unnecesary for smoking.

-->there: vague question=vague answer.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 4, 2007)

ofcourse it works!
i had a couple ounces compressed and it just busts really easy. still really goood!


----------



## SHAMAN (Jun 4, 2007)

Why are compressing bud for???????? How does it work?????
???????????????????WHAT???????????????


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 4, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> Why are compressing bud for???????? How does it work?????
> ???????????????????WHAT???????????????


its just to put it into a block of marijuana.
1 block like 5" x 1"
you put it into a compressing thing, im guessing the same one that I used to make skateboards.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2007)

ilikeblazin said:


> its just to put it into a block of marijuana.
> 1 block like 5" x 1"
> you put it into a compressing thing, im guessing the same one that I used to make skateboards.



ok, i had a funny, but after this, i'm really confused.


----------



## videoman40 (Jun 4, 2007)

I believe he's asking about making bricks, or kilos of weed. (Ignore the coke)
Like these....


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.retco.com.hk/stock/others/PDS90S-71-5030183/compressor.jpg


----------



## McDoobie (Jun 4, 2007)

_*Can Someone Tell Me How 2 Compress It?
What Does It Do?
*_


----------



## iwir3d (Jun 4, 2007)

why compress it? I asumme you mean air tight sealing? like a bag that sucks the air out of it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2007)

McDoobie said:


> _*Can Someone Tell Me How 2 Compress It?
> What Does It Do?
> *_




it makes it really small so you can smuggle it. you are a smuggler aren't you?


----------



## matias2911 (Jun 4, 2007)

McDoobie said:


> _*Can Someone Tell Me How 2 Compress It?
> What Does It Do?
> *_


as the word states to compress weed is to PRESS it hard so that it will take up less space when shipping'.

What does it do? (oh god, im having fun) it compresses the weed!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2007)

it turns it into bricks.


----------



## McDoobie (Jun 4, 2007)

lmao!
Nah Im Not A Smuggler,
Im Just A Black Man In America 
What Can I Use 2 Compress Bud?
Like 1 Of Those Ziplock Things?
Or Bricks?
How Many Bricks Am I Ganna Need?


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 5, 2007)

scroll up and look at the compressor That could probly work. It is the same compressor that makes skateboards.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 5, 2007)

McDoobie said:


> lmao!
> Nah Im Not A Smuggler,
> Im Just A Black Man In America
> What Can I Use 2 Compress Bud?
> ...


haha when i say bricks it means bricks of marijuana.
compressed marijuana makes bricks if you have a good size.
usually 1 - 2oz per brick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2007)

a marijuana site. yeah, that's it. a site where stoners get all stoned and ask stony questions...........genius. i love rollitup!!!


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 5, 2007)

hahha yeah and good growing tips!


----------



## SmokerE (Jun 5, 2007)

He's not a smuggler. I bet he's a bricklayer.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

*Damn this gets more confusing by the post.*

*Lemme try:*

*How to make the bricks of weed? Get alot of weed. Buy a machine that sucks the air out of a freezer bag. Walmart has them. I smoke too much to recall the propper name of the machine.*

*Why Make Bricks? As said before...to make them smaller so they'll take up less space. People may do it just to store it for long periods of time (keeps the bud fresher) or for shipping.*

*Does it make the bud any stronger or more potent? No. Not sure if you asked that but I may as well throw that out there too.*


----------



## SHAMAN (Jun 5, 2007)

Are we using these bricks to build a Grow room???????
Cuz unless you are shipping them, building with them is the only thing bricks are good for..
Reminds me of $100 mex/press.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 5, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> Are we using these bricks to build a Grow room???????
> Cuz unless you are shipping them, building with them is the only thing bricks are good for..
> Reminds me of $100 mex/press.


looooooooooooooooooooooool
not to be mean or anything,
but man, read the posts before you post something like that.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 5, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Does it make the bud any stronger or more potent? No. Not sure if you asked that but I may as well throw that out there too.*


no the bud stays the same.
only way id think it would change is if the weed is left out for a long period and not put into the freezer.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 5, 2007)

you can compress it yourself with house hold items:

I would suggest putting it in an air tight bag and compress it as much you can using your hands and then triple bag it. then put it on your drivway and run it over keeping the wheel on top of it for 40 days & forty nights.


I mean thats probably how jesus would do it.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jun 5, 2007)

ilikeblazin said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooool
> not to be mean or anything,
> but man, read the posts before you post something like that.


I did read it.. and No one I know will smoke press, So the only think its good for is building block's..


----------



## way4too2high0 (Jun 5, 2007)

i agree with shaman, compressed weed gives you liability to be shitted on...think of how many seeds and stems you can compress to make weight and still look like decent weed


----------



## SmokerE (Jun 5, 2007)

2 in the pink....lol


----------



## way4too2high0 (Jun 5, 2007)

and 1 in the stink lol you got it


----------



## cajun (Jun 5, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> I believe he's asking about making bricks, or kilos of weed. (Ignore the coke)
> Like these....


Ohhh shit....I just got a chub!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2007)

what about paving stones? or cinder blocks?


----------



## SmokerE (Jun 5, 2007)

I use hash to parge.


----------



## captn_crunch420 (Jun 11, 2007)

u dont want to use any kind of bricks. lol. i use a little hydrolic jac for a car


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I never saw anyone compress an oz or 2 as thats about pointless but if your trying to compress a lb into a brick for transport depends on where your putting it.You can make rolls like 2 inch round like toliet paper roll size or a 1.5 to 2 lb bricks the size of well bricks.Both fit nicely in gas tanks or false car cirlings or hidden interior walls.An easy process for bricking involves a little welding and either a hydralic push or large screw style clamps modified a little.To brick it weld a small steel box the size of the brick you want.Weld it good and use heavy guage steel as the pressure you need is great.You then have to cut a steel top plate that barely fits down into the box you welded together.This top will be attached to either the hydralic ram or the adjustable part of the pipe clamp.You fill the box with weed hand stuff it as good as you can then compress it with the top via hydalics or the clamp getting tightened down.A similar easier way is to get a 2 inch steel pipe with a threaded end.Get a end cap screw it on the thread real good and tight.Cut the pipe to whatever size rolls you want and again you can use a pipe clamp that screws down.Make a steel circle that fits inside the pipe snuglly.You thenfill the pipe as full as you can then tighten down the clamp pushing the steel circle down the pipe compressing the weed inside.Repeat as needed.Weight it wrap in plastic wrap good 3 layers.Dip in motor oil , roll it powder detergent wrap in plastic warp againj.,oil, detergent, plastic, 1 layer aluminum foil then use brown packaging tape or if crossing a border use reflective metal tape to reflect xray scans.This is just what I would do if I ever had thought of doing this kinda thing but since I dont its all just hypothetical and unless your transporting pounds of commercial un needed info.


----------



## Louieone (Jun 27, 2008)

You know your shit man! This is the only response on this post that gives any real information. Thanks!


----------

